
Git Does Not Have Branches - omrispector
https://medium.com/@omri.spector/git-does-not-have-branches-add468b5b4a0
======
brad0
To be blunt, if this is a problem you're using git incorrectly.

Why would you commit code for fixA on featureB?

If you're having issues with commits like this you have a people problem, not
a fit problem.

~~~
omrispector
Actually, that is exactly the point - Git can be used in ways that obscure
history. That is why correct and uniform use are important in a project. As
for your question -look at the graph again. fixA was NOT necessarily committed
on featureB. Very likely it was not. But it looks that way, due to the way Git
manages branches.

------
zck
Yes; I find this one of the frustrations of git. Sometimes I want to know the
larger context around a specific commit, and the commit message does not
provide that. Commit messages are, in my experience, good at describing what,
and maybe a low-level why, but not a high-level why. Knowing branch names is a
good way to find out a high-level why.

